# Circuito para iluminar 4 leds con potenciometro (para coche)



## manuel2007 (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola, antes de nada decir que soy principiante y el circuito es muy simple pero tengo dudas ya que hace tiempo que no practico.
Estoy "diseñando" un circuito muy simple para iluminar 4 leds azules que colocaré en mi coche, realmente lo hago solo por aprender un poco de electronica y por entretenimiento.

El sistema llevará un switch para apagado/encendido general y luego además llevara un switch de tipo "DIP" para activar/desactivar cada led. Además de ésto, le quiero poner un potenciometro para regular la intensidad de los led. Cada led llevará su correspondiente resistencia.

Mis dudas son las siguientes: 
 1. Teniendo en cuenta que la batería del coche trabaja a 12V. y los led a 3.5V y 20mA, sería correcto utilizar 1 resistencia de unos 425ohm para cada led?

 2. A parte de las 4 resistencias para los led, debería poner alguna más para el switch general y el de tipo DIP? de que valor?

 3. Que resistencia debería tener el potenciometro?

Bueno pido disculpas si me he extendido demasiado, espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, adjunto una imagen del circuito que hice en proteus por si alguien quiere echarle un vistazo.

Un saludo, Manuel.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2008)

Por que no te evitas el potenciometro, y colocas una intensidad fija (si son led's de alto brillo 20 mA y normales 15 mA)
Ademas sería mejor y mas confiable poner un regulador de 5 volt (7805) y realizar los calculos correspondientes para la resistencia de limitacion, tomando en cuenta la intensisdd dependiendo del tipo de led


----------



## manuel2007 (Ene 3, 2008)

Gracias por responder anthony, lo del regulador de 5V lo habia pensado también pero realmente no sabía de que forma era "mejor" hacerlo.
El potenciometro me gustaría colocarlo, supongo que la unica dificultad es elegir el valor correcto.
Y respecto a la resistencia para los interruptores me podrias decir algo?

Gracias por responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Yo voy a tomar parte de la idea de anthony123 y la voy a retorcerla un poco
Con el regulador LM7805 armas una fuente de corriente constante variable y con esta  manejas tus led´s, cada uno con una resistencia limitadora.

Ventajas: usas un potenciometro comun y un regulador economico

Si quieres alimentar directo necesitas un reostato (Potenciometro de potencia) = Caro


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2008)

Es una buena idea fogonazo.
Pregunta al creador del foro:¿Para que hacerlo variable?


----------



## manuel2007 (Ene 3, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, respondiendo a tu pregunta anthony:
Quiero hacerlo variable por el simple hecho de que se pueda regular la intensidad de los led. Quizás para los demás sea una tonteria pero me gustaría hacerlo asi. 

Respecto a la respuesta de fogonazo, decir que no sabia lo del reostato (pensaba que podia utilizar un potenciómetro común con la fuente de 12V), asi que supongo que al final lo haré como vosotros decis, con el 7805. 
Aunque sigo sin saber lo de las resistencias para los interruptores, supongo que son necesarias, de ser asi, como averiguar el valor de las resistencias? y donde colocarlas exactamente?

Gracias por responder, soys de gran ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2008)

Con esta imagen te guias, ademas trae un ejemplo


----------



## manuel2007 (Ene 3, 2008)

Gracias anthony, para los led se calcular el valor de las resistencias, mi pregunta es si debo poner alguna resistencia para que no se quemen los switches, o no es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2008)

Los swiches no, los led's si! Si no le pones resistencias LIMITADORAS , al conectar la alimentacion los led's se te van a ma mi..da y gastas tu dinero


----------



## totung (Ene 12, 2008)

creo que de inicio andan un poco mal porque la corriente del auto apagado si es de 12v pero cuando lo enciendes varia a cerca de 15v. ; asi que habria que hacer ese calvulo creo yo... es solo una observacion


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.
Se sugiero el sgte circuito.
Usa el LM317, configurado como regulador de voltaje de 3.3V a 9V.

Usa los 9V para obtener el máximo brillo.

Si Vled=3.5V a 20mA y 9V, Rled=270 ohm

En el gráfico están las fórmulas del LM317, para que hagas tu propios cálculos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 13, 2008)

Para eso esta el regulador, solo para dejar entrar 5 volt! El unico problema seria con el Vi max del regulador... en los datasheet que he vito algunos soportan 15 y 14 volt!


----------



## manuel2007 (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola, he estado mirando el datasheet de los 7805 y al parecer admiten hasta 35V de entrada, osea que no creo que haya problema en eso.

La propuesta de elaficionado tambien me parece interesante, tendre que echarle un ojo al LM317 a ver como funciona.

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.


----------

